# Updates and Coding ...



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm having some updates and coding changes done this week... by Leeds / South Wales VW Diagnostics who are very well known on the RS groups and recommended to me by a friend.

High beam assist 
Lap timer
Traffic sign recognition
Wiper service mode
Red zone for rev counter
Emergency flashing indicators when brake
Dip side mirror

MMI / VC update
Map / Speed camera updates for Nav 
CarPlay with ASI
Gearbox update
Haldex update

Anything else I've missed that I should add?


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

According to the OBDeleven you can also update:


1. Engine firmware
2. Aircon (I have no idea why :lol: ...maybe to be compatible with new "Oxygen 2.0") 
3. "Central Electrics" (09 module in OBDeleven)
4. "Lane Change assistant Right" (3c module in OBDeleven)
and finally
5. Start System Interface (B7 in the OBDeleven)

Frankly I am extremely curious to see what exactly do "updates" to these modules do/fix.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

could you please confirm the emergency flashing indicators as really working, after the coding?
will you use VCDS or OBD11?
which YM your car is?

I ask because I tried to code them on mine using several different coding but no one works... 

also, what do you mean for gearbox and haldex update? Audi only releases this kind of updates, moreover, they cannot be done via VCDS 



MrOCD said:


> I'm having some updates and coding changes done this week...
> 
> High beam assist
> Lap timer
> ...


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> also, what do you mean for *gearbox and haldex update*? Audi only releases this kind of updates, moreover, they cannot be done via VCDS


There are people who have access to these files.
Audi mechanics working on the side OR AUDI certified service partners who have just that a bit more patience and will to actually update anything on VAG cars.

I had my DSG firmware updated by the 2nd option I mentioned (Audi certified service partner).


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if it's an Audi dealer or any related third part, is absolutely normal; even big tuners like APR or Unitronic have ECU/TCU OEM updates... what I wanted to say is that usually back of the corner mechanics or activation shops don't have an ODIS account, so impossible for them to access to Audi database, and least of all, having chance to install these updates via VCDS...


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Yeah definitively not the small house garage mechanics. I agree with you.

Still Audi should really get their act together and since the car is already in the air or hooked to their laptop, they should update these things.

Otherwise their own dev team who makes these fixes is just being paid to piss their budget.

This should especially be done when the car is in warranty.

P*.S- MR.OCD please share your experience if you manage to update any of the units that either you or me have listed.

Especially share if you have the release fix/patch notes. *


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

"funny" :? to tell, but despite having had 2 major services at Audi, I discovered that they had released an update for my engine ECU only from Unitronic when I went for their stage 1+ &#8230;. and more or less happens the same for all the other updates (MMI etc)


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> "funny" :? to tell, but despite having had 2 major services at Audi, I discovered that they had released an update for my engine ECU only from Unitronic when I went for their stage 1+ &#8230;. and more or less happens the same for all the other updates (MMI etc)


BMW has announced that they are launching OTA (over the air) update systems. So new gen of BMW models will be just like Tesla. Update it when the new update is available.

Instead of having to beg the dealership.

Face it, AUDI is horrible when it comes to their customer service and wont do anything unless they are getting paid.

I had them look for faults in my seat once. Because I feel like it always slums back after some time, having me to readjust it after some time. Under warranty they told me that the seat was PERFECT. Once warranty expired I came back and what do you know.... yes they see it now....sooo that will be 600EUR for new seat support.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can and have been able to do 'feature on demand' on the higher models in the range for years.
Dont judge what was Audi on a product developed nearly 10 years ago, tech moves fast.

BMW is not a good yard stick - want to pay a subscription for basic features yearly?


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

All being done for me Gents ... I've updated my post. 

I'm sure Simon will be along soon to answer your questions.

He has ODIS hence gearbox / Haldex not an issue.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

when you can, could you confirm if the emergency flashing indicators work ?
which YM your car is?
can you post here the coding done?


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> when you can, could you confirm if the emergency flashing indicators work ?
> which YM your car is?
> can you post here the coding done?


It will be done on Thursday.

I can certainly ask for you.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

MrOCD said:


> I'm having some updates and coding changes done this week... by Leeds / South Wales VW Diagnostics who are very well known on the RS groups and recommended to me by a friend.
> 
> High beam assist
> Lap timer
> ...


All done thanks to Simon @ https://www.facebook.com/LeedsSouthWalesDiagnotics

He also added the following:

Video in motion
Bleep lock / unlock
3rd brake light @ 10%


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

good, can you check if the emergency flashing indicators now work (if so, you will see the hazard button flashing, once the car has stopped completely) and eventually report the coding?


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> good, can you check if the emergency flashing indicators now work (if so, you will see the hazard button flashing, once the car has stopped completely) and eventually report the coding?


Not checked yet but will give it a go later and report back.


----------



## Jimboo (9 mo ago)

MrOCD said:


> I'm having some updates and coding changes done this week... by Leeds / South Wales VW Diagnostics who are very well known on the RS groups and recommended to me by a friend.
> 
> High beam assist
> Lap timer
> ...


can I ask how you got on with Simon. I’m looking for some coding updates too
Cheers


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

any update on the emergency flashing indicators activation?




MrOCD said:


> Not checked yet but will give it a go later and report back.


----------

